# NOFX



## NeSchn (Feb 16, 2010)

Who here loves them? I absolutely love NOFX, one of my favorite bands of all time, they just make amazing punk. If you haven't listened to them go and do it.

My favorite songs:
Punk Guy
Happy Guy
I'm Telling Tim
Drugs Are Good
180 Degress
The Brews
Stickin In My Eye
The Decline (best piece of music ever written)
All His Suits Are Torn
Bottles To The Ground
Wore Out Soles On My Party Boots


----------



## saxamo (Feb 21, 2010)

I like a lot of their older stuff. I grew up on NOFX in middle school and some of high school. Their last good album was the war on errorism, I haven't followed them up since then. Is a wolf in sheeps clothing any good? I really liked 45 or 46 songs that didnt make it onto out other albums or whateva.

They get made fun of a lot in the punk community but i don't care haha. I'm glad there's another lover.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 21, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I like a lot of their older stuff. I grew up on NOFX in middle school and some of high school. Their last good album was the war on errorism, I haven't followed them up since then. Is a wolf in sheeps clothing any good? I really liked 45 or 46 songs that didnt make it onto out other albums or whateva.
> 
> They get made fun of a lot in the punk community but i don't care haha. I'm glad there's another lover.



I haven't listened to much of Wolves in Wolves Clothing, my friend has it though and loves it. They came out with a new album too last Spring, its not bad, still not as good as the other stuff.

45 or 46 Songs is a damn good CD, I love all the b-sides lol. 

And me too, I'm glad there is another person out there that loves NOFX besides my brother and my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, My favorite album is either Punk In Drublic or So Long And Thanks For All The Shoes. You?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

i LOVE NoFX.

So Long & Punk In are two amazing albums.
By the way: Wolf In Wolves Clothing is a great album.

I lost interest around Pump Up The Valuum was released, cause that album just blew. But a buddy had me listen to War On Errorism and it was decent. And i started listening to their old work again.

Oh, and find The Decline right now. It's a single. It's 15 minutes long, and its fuck EPIC.

I also have their latest EP Cokie The Clown, but i haven't listened yet and their latest Full Length (Coaster) is just that... don't bother lol.

Mmmm, might have to put some Noffix into my ears right now... :goodolepunk:

EDIT: Oh, and I Heard They Suck Live and Still Suck Live are fantastic live albums


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> i LOVE NoFX.
> 
> So Long & Punk In are two amazing albums.
> By the way: Wolf In Wolves Clothing is a great album.
> ...



Yay WildWon!!!

Yeah definitely So Long, and PID are there best albums by far!

I didn't really mind Pump Up The Valuum too much, War on Errorism was pretty good too, She Nubs is where its at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As for The Decline, its absolutely amazing, one the greatest pieces of music I have ever listened too! I know mostly all of it on drums, its tough shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't listened to any of the new stuff really, I hope its good.

The live ablums were pretty also, not too much of a fan of live albums though


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 24, 2010)

Listen to The Decline.  Then listen again.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 25, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yay WildWon!!!
> 
> Yeah definitely So Long, and PID are there best albums by far!
> 
> ...



Not just the drums. One of the things i LOVE about Nofx is that they're all so talented. Speed, precision and great writing. And i'm an absolute sucker for constant background vocals, and they use it in spades. (Same with why i love Jimmy Eat World 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Find Wolf In Wolves Clothing asap. You'll love it. The more i think about it, they've gone back to Punk & So Long styles. And they're cocky as hell... you'll understand with the first track and you'll applaud at the end of it. Which then leads right into the 2nd track which is an anti-government anthem. USA-Holes... so good.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 28, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWon (Mar 1, 2010)

USA-Holes. It's the second track. So effin' good. I just started listening to it again after this thread. The album is solid in my head as we speak LOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2010)

I love em....really, amazing band!

I didn't know you guys dig them!
Let me name few favorite songs:

Malachi Crunch
Stickin in my Eye
Bob
Green Corn
Shut up Already
Don't Call me White
Lori Meyers (damn this is awesome song!!)
Always Hate Hippies
Louise
Six Pack Girl


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 1, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I love em....really, amazing band!
> 
> I didn't know you guys dig them!
> Let me name few favorite songs:
> ...


Yeah dude, they are one of my favorites! I've always loved them!

Those are all great songs, and see Lori Meyers, I've never really liked too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I don't really like the girl singing that much. I'll have to listen to it again.


----------



## camurso_ (Mar 1, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Listen to The Decline.  Then listen again.



2x


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Yeah dude, they are one of my favorites! I've always loved them!
> 
> Those are all great songs, and see Lori Meyers, I've never really liked too much
> 
> ...


Well, it's all matter of taste.....I never liked Kim Shattuck's music (she's the one singing in the second part of the song) much, but it really gets to me in this song..

I think that overall, my favorite album would be Ribbed, tho I didn't like Wolves in Wolves Clothing, I like the newest album (Coaster), I also like the Pump up the Valuum..

Overall, they are really great band, with insane drummer!

EDIT: and just as you say, you don't like Lori Meyers that much, I'm not much of a "Decline liker" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is one of the best songs ever written, I just don't like songs over two and a half, three minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hahaha, but that's just me...


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 2, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I actually listened to it again while riding on the cheesewagon yesterday (the bus) and I actually didn't really mind it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my tastes of changed since I first listened to it. 

I've never really listened to their older albums like Ribbed too much because they seem to be a little sloppy and bad in production lolz, I usually pick em up with Punk In Drublic. I still have to listen to the 2 newest albums too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And yeah, their drummer is redonkulous, I wish I could keep up with him most of the time. Hes pretty dope.

I can also hear where your coming from with the Decline, I don't really like their songs that are longer either, but there is something about the Decline that just keeps me listening lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You know, I actually listened to it again while riding on the cheesewagon yesterday (the bus) and I actually didn't really mind it at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I noticed that my test changed over years as well...However, I don't think it was for the "good" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you're right there, they do sound a bit sloppy on their first albums and production is nowhere near good as the later albums, however I absolutely love Maximum Rock'n'Roll, Liberal Animation and Ribbed..Not to mention that S&M Airlines has one of the best covers ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dig that dirty, raw sound! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: And Decline sounds that great because it's not boring, message is really something to think about, and it sounds like it's actually few different songs without pause in between, and with the same subject!
True work of art!


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 2, 2010)

NOFX?
Omg, I used to love them havent listened to them for a few months but I still most of theirs songs on my iPod, they are really good


----------



## WildWon (Mar 2, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not to mention that S&M Airlines has one of the best covers ever



I shall see your S&M Airlines and raise you one Heavy Petting Zoo.

(while S&M Airlines is hot, HPZ is one of the funniest, raw, "i can't believe they did that" cover designs I've ever seen. I mean, it's no Nashville Pussy, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't argue on that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right.. Heavy Petting Zoo has that shock value, and those two would be my favorite NoFX covers!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 3, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> See
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha why what happened to your tastes? lol

Maximum Rock'n'Roll was alright. I did really love their first demo, (which is one there) Hold It Back is a great song.

And yeah, Idk, I just don't like the sloppyness of the first albums, its too much for me lol, there are still great songs on it like Green Corn and such. S&M Airlines is one of the best covers I will agree with you, and same with Heavy Petting Zoo. I didn't notice how fucked up it was until I just saw it again xD

The Decline is an amazing piece of music, one of my favs. I plan on doing a cover of it once the Spring comes along lol its a tough one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

I never thought I'd be able to say this but........






They are coming to Croatia..it would be so cool if concert was on August 8th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but 18th is close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's few hours ride from the city I live in, but I ain't missing this!
NOFX!! LIVE!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 29, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd be able to say this but........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really understand why you guys think NOFX is that good though. Don't get me wrong, I like their music, but to me it doesn't really stand out. What exactly makes their music so much better than other punk bands?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> That's great, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think NOFX are that good, especially not NOW, as I like their older songs more..What I like, and what I'm really looking for, is ther live act 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's what makes them different, Fat Mike with his crap talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they aren't what I would quite call punk, they used to be punk long ago, they changed sound and they are punk rock, there is a lot of difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But nevermind that, I never had the chance to see them live, and I thought they'll never come here, but this is quite a surprise!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 29, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TONI!! You're so lucky! lolol

And idk, I guess I just like em because there music is so fun and happy, its just something about them though. But I agree though, I don't like the newer stuff, I like there older stuff


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TONI!! You're so lucky! lolol
> 
> And idk, I guess I just like em because there music is so fun and happy, its just something about them though. But I agree though, I don't like the newer stuff, I like there older stuff


Yeah, still can't belive they're coming here....

I'll have a great time, I'm sure!

And you're right, they are so fun and happy...very cheerful! Good thing is that they play a lot of old songs live, so I'm sure they'll play some of my favorites!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2010)

Aw damn, I always wanted to see NOFX live, but to my knowledge they have never come to Belgium...

Can you arrange some kind of deal so I can fly over to Croatia for the price of a gig ticket?


----------



## Issac (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah! 
Punk in Drublic is great, and I find War on Errorism great too... and it's been ages since I listened to the decline!!!! whoop!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NeSchn (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk In Drublic is the best album from them, I never listened to War On Errorism in full, and the Decline is probably one of the best written songs ever lol.

Dinosaurs Will Die is a great song by the way lol


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd be able to say this but........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well shit. Now i'm going to have to fly to Croatia, kill you, skin you and were your skin like a man suit so i can get into this fucking killer show.

I have yet to see NOFX live... and i will before i (they?) die.
Mmm, the jealousy floweth strong.
Really though, have a great time! I know its a couple of months away, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And PS, slap Fat Mike on the ass for me.


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)

That Cokie the clown ep is so awesome.I never get tired of this band


----------

